# Downhill-Can he catch up?



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a newly turned 4 year old (4 in April) I have been considering purchasing. One of the "cons" against him is that he is currently very downhill. Is there a chance for him to catch up? He was extremely downhill last August, caught up and was fairly level by this past march and has recently shot up in the butt again. I have always heard horses are through growing by the age of 4 or 5 so it freaks me out to think he may remain downhill conformation wise.

Here are some pics. the first is from last august. You can see he is very downhill here. The last two pictures are from this march. You can see he was able to catch up and fairly level out from the growth spurt back in august. I dont have any current pictures but it is almost back to the extreme of the first picture. 

Can he catch up? Or at least get "closer" to catching up as it were? How much longer does he have until he is finished growing?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Horses can grow till 6 or 7(rarely longer) but most horses should be done the majority of their growing by 5. this guy is obviously still growing fairly rapidly.

is there any way you could see his sire, dam or siblings? that might give you an idea.

I think at this point, if its as severe as last august, you are taking a bit of a risk of ending up with a fairly downhill built horse, but it is possible that he would grow into it. Just depends on if you want to take the risk or not.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Young horses do have their ups and downs, don't they?

Is he ever so slightly roach backed?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not that down hill. His neck ties to his chest a little low and he is a bit rough coupled. He probably is forehand heavy due as much to his neck set as to his longish back and rough coupling. 

At 4 the small amount he is downhill probably will not change. 

With groceries this horse would actually be pretty nice.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you elana, but he is actually quite downhill again. The picture you drew your line on was my example of how he had seemed to level out by march. HOWEVER, he is back to being downhill much like he is in the top picture. My main concern is that this time he will not catch up. He currently stands at about 15.2 at the withers and 16h at the butt. 

Sire and Dam are both on property. Sire is 17 hand TB, not downhill. Dam is a 16h QH who is slightly downhill but not to that extreme.

When riding he is surprisingly not heavy on the forehand. That really shocked me. I don't care if he completely levels out again, but I don't know if I can deal with him staying downhill the way he is right now. I will have to see if I can grab a current pic. 

But is there a possibility this is just another rapid growth spurt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and thank you! I agree with the fact he should turn out pretty nice  he's shown he has a ton of potential. Only thing holding me back is the downhill gamble haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is a more recent photo.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not that down hill. Root of neck to point of buttock is the line. 

Line at feet is to show what level is even if the camera or horse are not. Line fromroot of neck to point of buttock is the line that determines downhill. 

Nothing really wrong with this horse.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Great to know Elana! Thank you! He is arriving on Monday and I am very excited to see him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I also see a horse that is not downhill - just young looking. It doesn't appear that he's got the highest of withers - if they were higher, there would be no question about downhill I suspect. As Dustbunny mentioned, it does look like the back is a bit off (as in roached) but perhaps that will disappear as muscling develops.

Otherwise, he's a good looking boy and has 'show ring hunter' written all over him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He needs weight in this last photo.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

He needs some major weight gain. My first step is going to be to transition him onto 24/7 turnout and switch his grain. They are feeding him one scoop of generic stock and stable sweet feed a day while having him compete in events. Makes no sense to me! 

My current TB is on ultium so I was going to try and eventually get this guy on that. He definitely needs some TLC
_Posted via Mobile Device_

EDIT: 

This is a picture I have received of him as a an almost 3 year old from his owner when they first picked up from his breeder. I think he looks much better here with muscle and some fat. I do not think he is currently getting the nutrition he needs for a growing horse in heavy work. Besides a feeding change, he will also get to take it easy for a few more months. He needs a lot of schooling on the flat. They seem to have done nothing but jump, jump, jump him.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree that he doesn't look too downhill in the current photo. If he stayed just like that I think he'd be fine, but at 4 there's a chance he might grow another inch or two still and level out. Honestly, I'd be more concerned that they've been jumping him heavily at such a young age.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I am concerned about this verona. He has a vet check lined up while he's here on trial. 

If he stays, he is going back to square one with his training. The girl who has owned him is also green to jumping, and it pained me to see her take him over some of the jumps they had set up when I first pulled into the barn to look at him.

Honestly, I was prepared to walk away but something about his willing attitude and personality just kind of spoke to me. As far as jumping goes, he rounds over the jumps very nice, and his form is excellent. He is willing to listen and doesnt get frustrated when encountering new things on the flat, so I am hoping to use the trial period to see if we can get him to relax a little more and become more responsive to leg pressure.

Fingers crossed my hunch turns out to be right, but I honestly feel like this one is a diamond in the rough


----------

